# Thunder



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

recently discovered how to make strobe lights look more like lightning and im having some trouble finding some sound effects. any help is appreciated if you want to know how to make strobe look like lightning just ask.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one of the best sites I've found for those and many other sound effects:

http://findsounds.com/


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

So, share with the strobe light discovery already!


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

torgen said:


> So, share with the strobe light discovery already!


well i bought this DVD from party city called "xtreme haunted house make over." In that DVD it tells you how to do a bunch of cheap things but the strobe effect was probably the cheapest. 


1st its best to have two strobes so it looks better overal but only one can be used.

2nd is to get a flasher circuit from any hardware store for about $3. it will turn the power on and off coming from the outlet to the light (little black peice 
that you plugg into the wall that has a slot behind it for a light to be plugged into it)

3rd Use an extension cord with more than one output
- one reason for this, in order for the flasher circuit to work the magnents inside have to warm up
- another reason is so that you can hook up more than one fixture to it if you like.

4th get any reg night light (used to warm up flasher circuit) and attach it to one outlet in the extension cord.

5th plug everything in and have fun.. *best to keep strobes at a low setting.


----------

